# Band Saw assistance ????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Amigos...need a little help or suggestion on my Jet Band Saw... Was just out cutting up a few blanks when...BLOOEY !!!!... Sucker started howling like crazy and trying to walk all over the floor..with the blade still turning and cutting... Checked the upper wheel and lower wheel and blade seems like it is centered well on the track.. Turning the wheel by hand seems to meet moderate resistance at some point but will roll on around...
Haven't gotten down into the back rear yet so dunno what's going on back down there...

Any suggestions are appreciated..:help::help:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I can come by and check it for you, but probably not until Wednesday.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I can come by and check it for you, but probably not until Wednesday.


Thanks, Shawn...but Wednesday I gotta haul momma to the Doc for a check up..noon till God knows when.....Any other day would be great...but at your convenience... Normally I would call Mr Bill...but he is having his own troubles right now....


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Feel free to call Mr Bill he has the phone with him. He loves to talk. Tomorrow is his surgery day. So you can call on Wednesday. If he knows the answer he sure will enjoy hearing from you.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks, Shawn...but Wednesday I gotta haul momma to the Doc for a check up..noon till God knows when.....Any other day would be great...but at your convenience... Normally I would call Mr Bill...but he is having his own troubles right now....


How's Thursday after work...about 6?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I would check the lower guide set first. Then the motor/belt.
If they are not the problem, I would remove the blade and check your
wheel bearings.

Good luck on your fix.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

if the thing tried to walk all over the place and your getting some resistance at certain points in the turn I would tend to think a possible bearing out. try taking the blade off and then moving the upper and lower wheel to see if there is any shake. Also maybe check the mounting bolts on the motor.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> How's Thursday after work...about 6?


Sounds great to me, Shawn...Sure appreciate it. That band saw scares the poop out of me every time I turn it on...even when it's running right...:spineyes:

Thanks to the rest of you guys for the suggestions. Think I'll make another pass at it this afternoon and give some of your recommendations a try...

As you can gather..I am somewhat 'mechanically impaired'.... LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you have a bad bearing let me know - I have a few scattered around here. Might get lucky.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Tom...may be calling you for a bearing... Hoping Dr. Shawn can make a diagnosis tomorrow..

I really appreciate all the help you guys give the old geezer...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

El Viejo.....what's the status on that bandsaw??? gb


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I got the old man all fixed up 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=491747


----------

